# 6 strand trophy slingshot giveaway



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This giveaway is for the 6 strand trophy slingshot,It's to entice enthusiasts to shy to post video's,although everyone is welcome to enter this,all you have to do is capture yourself and the target on video, shooting at a tin can or cans from 33ft you need ten hits for a valid video ensuring you show the distance on camera.To encourage the shy to talk and make sure no old video's are posted you will need to say the days date in the video you are posting you may enter as many posts as you wish.the one to do it in the least amount of shots wins it's one shot one can the minimum being ten, in the event of a draw it will go to the one to do it in the fastest time This online competition runs from now until 6pm sunday the 24th of april uk time. Please dont be put off by hot shot favourites.On my descretion a second slingshot may well be on offer to the best newcomer,voted for by forum members I cant be fairer than that can I.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a great idea!








I'm not doing it though...


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Shooting at 33ft


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's funny, I did mine with an 1842-equipped Shooting Star as well.
Must be the wave of the futue!
Video is uploading, will be up soon.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> at 33ft


Nice effort Dan but Dont forget the rules (1)The days date spoken on video(2)the measurement use a tape measure and film at 33ft (3)just the tin as a target. Here are example videos of how to measure and film the shooting from both ends I hope this is useful to you keep posting Neil.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgZ1Gy1I0VI


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY NOT YOU WILL BE OK>
[/quote]

No I won't; I can't seem to hit a can consistently at 15 feet at the moment. I might give it a go off camera first I guess but I only have stones for ammo. I'll try, thanks to your encouragement.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no garden so I'm out







good luck to all tho


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good contest Hawk!

I too won't be participating, so don't PM me about it guys... let's encourage new shooters to get out, shoot and video it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good contest Hawk!
> 
> I too won't be participating, so don't PM me about it guys... let's encourage new shooters to get out, shoot and video it!


*Thank You Bill!!
*Here's my attempt. Can I get one miss taken off since the last two hits were on only a quarter of a can?












Watch it full screen in HD CiQuvJGeGWs[/MEDIA]]Here 
Edit: It's obviously not "my" Shooting Star design as I said. It's my interpretation of Tex's design.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great idear hawk !!!! i wont be participating either, but after your contest has finished i will probaly do the same with one of my cattys, its great to encourage people to shoot, 10/10 hawk


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Good contest Hawk!
> 
> I too won't be participating, so don't PM me about it guys... let's encourage new shooters to get out, shoot and video it!


You my friend are banned from ALL! contests


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds good but count me out im nor friends with a camera and never will be!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

question regarding the rules - so it can be a drinks can or an empty food tin? The drinks can is smaller, so I'll go for the food tin.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> question regarding the rules - so it can be a drinks can or an empty food tin? The drinks can is smaller, so I'll go for the food tin.


As long as it's not a huge tin just average bean tin size this is meant to be fun with a prize for the winner.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

d**n it I was going to use an industrial bean can







. Sadly I'm in uni with no garden but if I get the chance I will go down the forest with a cam and have a go.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> question regarding the rules - so it can be a drinks can or an empty food tin? The drinks can is smaller, so I'll go for the food tin.


As long as it's not a huge tin just average bean tin size this is meant to be fun with a prize for the winner.
[/quote]

ok good. Now I will get some proper ammo and I'm set. I hear your slingshots are very accurate! I look forward to winning it


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok good. Now I will get some proper ammo and I'm set. I hear your slingshots are very accurate! I look forward to winning it








[/quote]

Very I got out for the first time today walking the dog down the river and shot a daffodil head off hitting the stem from around 70- 80 ft I guess, unfortunately it was just plinking no recordoing just out walking the dog with my wife Di.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Can i use a oil drum,


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Can i use a oil drum,


Well I'm not sure I'd want you even participating. Wouldn't be fair


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Can i use a oil drum,


If your eyesites as good as mine Jeff you will probably need an oil drum.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm out. Did some shooting today... I would just embarrass myself


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am new, and I am going to give it a try. I hope I can come up with some decent video. Thanks to all members for sharing their designs and info!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a back-up video with better results done now but YouTube is being glitchy and won't let me upload it.
At least I have it incase anyone else decides to enter








Edit: ok, here it is


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooting M.J post again if you can better it the perfect 10 out of 10,I would still like to see some more video's from others out their maybe you cant beat this, but I did say I would give a second if a sharpshooter enters, come on and give it your best you might only get two but post anyway it may win you a slingshot five days to go.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shooting M.J post again if you can better it the perfect 10 out of 10,I would still like to see some more video's from others out their maybe you cant beat this, but I did say I would give a second if a sharpshooter enters, come on and give it your best you might only get two but post anyway it may win you a slingshot five days to go.


If you're calling me a "sharpshooter" I'm flattered







but my shooting is pretty average compared to alot of the guys here.
I just really want to win this contest!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

3 days left to go come on over 2000 members surely not all are camera shy.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Can the video be cut into 36 second sections because that is all my camera can record at a time.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

SlinginDylan said:


> Can the video be cut into 36 second sections because that is all my camera can record at a time.


Yes I dont see why not


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Can the video be cut into 36 second sections because that is all my camera can record at a time.


Yes I dont see why not
[/quote]

Umm... it's not my contest but if you're going to put up edited video you should have a clock in the frame or something.
Not trying to discourage anyone, it's just a thought.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> 3 days left to go come on over 2000 members surely not all are camera shy.


Its not just that hawk I live in a very populated area so there are not that many places I can shoot safely,I'd have to carry my catch box three miles to have a chance at being secluded ,on top of that I live on the first floor and only have a 6x4 foot balcony







my range indoors is only 22 feet or so


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I'm stunned so many people on this forum,Although having watched many you tube video's I suppose I should not be as those that do manage to post a video many never talk or show themselves. i never realised until now it's a small minority of people who have the courage to go through with it , I'm not having a go just surprised.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey man I am editing the video!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Well I'm stunned so many people on this forum,Although having watched many you tube video's I suppose I should not be as those that do manage to post a video many never talk or show themselves. i never realised until now it's a small minority of people who have the courage to go through with it , I'm not having a go just surprised.


Well I'm not so surprised as you,for instance the contest you won recently was very hard
,so hard many here could not compete







also many better shooters would rather stay away and give people who may not have a chance to win, but they give them the chance anyway just my two cents


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd have been up for this one. Great idea for a contest- difficult but achievable. Couldn't get time to set up for it though.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I'll have my son 9 y.o. Arjun enter it. Hopefully we can make a video by tommorow.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Well I'm stunned so many people on this forum,Although having watched many you tube video's I suppose I should not be as those that do manage to post a video many never talk or show themselves. i never realised until now it's a small minority of people who have the courage to go through with it , I'm not having a go just surprised.


Well I'm not so surprised as you,for instance the contest you won recently was very hard
,so hard many here could not compete







also many better shooters would rather stay away and give people who may not have a chance to win, but they give them the chance anyway just my two cents








[/quote]

The comp John ran was a difficult one only someone who worked hard at it stood a chance of doing it,knowing your slingshot and what ammo to use as you could see from my first entry one card split using 9.5mm steel, I knew it would not have the speed needed to swiftly cut through more and knew to compete against those using theraband gold was to use heavier ammo.again you could see the difference on my next entry 
, nothing wrong the comp Johns was to find shooters with a fairly high skill level. The one I'm running is not that hard to do but if you want to win you have to put in the practice and know your slingshot, I have not been shooting slingshots for very long 0ne year and seven months to be precise, unlike some who have been shooting for years I would say i'm still a novice wouldn't you,A novice who put in the work required to win.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> The one I'm running is not that hard to do but if you want to win you have to put in the practice and know your slingshot, I have not been shooting slingshots for very long 0ne year and seven months to be precise, unlike some who have been shooting for years I would say i'm still a novice wouldn't you,A novice who put in the work required to win.


Same here, been shooting 7 months or so, but I shoot every day and have gotten much better because of it. And I still consider my self a novice as well. I strive to be as good as you and John and Bill Hays and all the rest on here that are the really tremendous shooters and I feel that with practice I can get there someday.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Master Sling said:


> I'll have my son 9 y.o. Arjun enter it. Hopefully we can make a video by tommorow.


One hour and five minutes to go you need to be quick.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Comps over M.j. wins send me a p.m with your name and address so I can post to you it will take a couple of weeks to get their.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Comps over M.j. wins send me a p.m with your name and address so I can post to you it will take a couple of weeks to get their.


Yea!
Thanks Hawk!
PM on the way.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done that man


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

The rules say 6pm!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> The rules say 6pm!


He's in the UK my friend, different time zone, you always have to check on that on an international forum.....

Did you have a video beating his 10 for 11 shooting though? I would be bummed if I were you too if so.... but what are you gonna do, there is always next time, otherwise be happy for MJ!!!!









Cheers - John


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Dang it! Congrats MJ







Regards MS


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Master Sling said:


> Dang it! Congrats MJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do state 6pm uk time in the post.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm late an hour. By the time I got back from shooting, time was up. I didn't do good anyway. It was one of those bad shooting days...







I shoot better than this, don't know what happened.

Well anyways here is my video - 3 shots out of 10









Congrats to the guy who won! Next time I'll do better.

Arjun


----------

